# EU Calls for More Cooperation to Protect Critical Infrastructure



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*EU calls for more cooperation to protect critical infrastructure from terrorist attack *
12 December 2006

BRUSSELS, Belgium (AP) - The European Commission on Tuesday proposed new rules for protecting critical infrastructure in the European Union from terrorist attacks, technical breakdowns or natural disasters. 

"The disruption of such infrastructure could mean the loss of lives, the loss of property and a collapse of public confidence," warned Franco Frattini, the EU's justice and security commissioner. 

He added that the package presented by the EU will ensure that "any eventual disruptions or manipulations of critical infrastructure remain as brief, infrequent, manageable, geographically isolated and minimally detrimental as possible." 

Among the proposals, which need approval from EU governments, are a directive that would set minimum security standards for infrastructure considered vital to two or more EU nations. It also includes an early warning network among the 25 member countries, as well as joint-contingency planning for emergencies. 

Minimum standards for companies operating key facilities would include the appointment of a security officer to liaise with authorities and the drawing up of plans for detecting and responding to threats. 

The proposals would cover the energy and nuclear industries, information and communication technologies, water and food supplies, hospitals, financial centers, transport networks, the chemical industry, research installations and space facilities.


----------

